# My First Honey



## BeeFree (Feb 23, 2004)

I uncapped 4 frames and spun the honey out for the first time last week. 

I then strained it into jars. 

I was really proud of my accomplishment.

I was able to get 6 pints, 7 half pints and a plastic bottle out of those 4 frames.


----------

